# CAAD 7 used



## tampafw (Jul 25, 2009)

I am looking at a CAAD 7 with the Slice ford and a random head set. Can anyone tell me what they think it's worth.....structurally fine, but has some cosmetic dings. Have found pricing on full bikes, but it's so tough to discern value w/o drive train and whatnot. Thanks guys


----------



## marckap (Apr 12, 2008)

I paid $ 800 for my 2003 5000si Caad 7 with full 9 speed dura-ace with Mavic kysrium ssc wheels and an upgraded Thomson Masterpiece seatpost but everything else was original and the frame and fork (Time) where in excellent condition.


----------



## tampafw (Jul 25, 2009)

Whoa! Am I being worked by someone? This guy said it was a 2007.....the CAAD 7 is a 2003 frame? Or did they make the CAAD 7 for many years? Thanks for the education!


----------



## marckap (Apr 12, 2008)

not 100% sure but u can check www.bikepedia.com for help or the Cannondale archive website.
Good luck


----------



## marckap (Apr 12, 2008)

i thought that I got a great deal even though it's a 9 speed and 5 years old - it's in fantastic shape - it was over $4000 brand new


----------



## tampafw (Jul 25, 2009)

Now I"m looking at a Six 13 frame/fork and headset from '08.....any thoughts on that? Seems to me that would fetch a ton? Is $700 too much?


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

tampafw said:


> Whoa! Am I being worked by someone? This guy said it was a 2007.....the CAAD 7 is a 2003 frame? Or did they make the CAAD 7 for many years? Thanks for the education!


Looked at Cannondale's Archives. They don't show the CAAD7 for the 2007. Cannondale introduced the CAAD8 to replace it with Cunego taking the Giro in 2004. I don't doubt it's a CAAD7 (non bladed seat stays) but it's not from 2007. One of the other member on the forum has a beautiful CAAD7 in lightning white with a silver lace design.

CHL


----------



## tampafw (Jul 25, 2009)

Hey guys and help would be great on this: it's actually on eBay and here is the link? I have inquired as to the year, but get no response from the seller. Kind of makes me leery. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Cannondale-CAAD...4a99a0fcc0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_849wt_1011


----------



## marckap (Apr 12, 2008)

Never ridden that Bike, May want to post on Cannondale forum on this site


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

I think that's a CAAD9 (_at least_ an 8!). Did you win it?


----------



## tampafw (Jul 25, 2009)

Nope someone else snagged it, but I wasn't going to bid on it anyway. Found out it was a professionally raced frame and that is equivalent to buying a used car from Hertz. Those bikes get great care from the pro wrenches, but are just brutalized on the road with all the miles. Not for me....


----------

